# Not-Halt/Aus - welcher maximale PLr ist überhaupt logisch?



## jora (14 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei der Beurteilung von ein paar Sicherheitsketten und bin dabei auf die oben stehende Frage gestoßen.
Wenn man den Risikograph der ISO 13849-1 Bild A1 berücksichtigt, kann man nach meiner Meinung NIE auf PLr e für einen manuell ausgelösten Not-Halt kommen, da:
Der letzte Punkt heißt "Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung der Gefährdung oder Begrenzung des Schadens" und dabei hat man nachfolgende Auswahl
1. "möglich unter bestimmten Bedinungen"
2. "kaum möglich"
Ein Not-Halt ist ja eine manuell ausgelöste Sicherheitsfunktion, dh. es MUSS jmd mitbekommen, das ein Schaden bzw. Gefährdung vorhanden ist. Wenn die Gefährdung bzw. Schaden unentdeckt bleibt, wird auch nicht reagiert.

Ein konkretes Beispiel:
Bei einer mech. Bewegung könnte jmd zerquetscht werden. Wenn man die Gefährdung für den/die Kollege/in rechtzeitig entdeckt, dann ist die Vermeidung möglich - somit PLr d. Bekommt man im schlimmsten Fall erst den "letzten Schrei" der Person mit, kann ich den Schaden selbst durch einen Sprung zum Not-Halt nicht mehr begrenzen - somit keine sinnvolle Schutzfunktion. 

Vom Bauchgefühl kommt mir das komisch vor, aber von der Logik her finde ich keinen Fehler., bin mal gespannt wie ihr das seht.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (14 August 2012)

Hallo,
zum Verständnis die Handlung im Notfall ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme und kommt erst nach den eigentlichen Schutzmaßnahmen wie trennenden und/oder nicht trennende.
Aber auch hier ist die Einschätzung des PLr schwer da man oft keine wirklichen Anhaltspunkte hat.
Daher empfehle ich sich an den Haupt-SF zu orientieren. 
Also Tür „AUF“ Antrieb „AUS“ = PLd dann Not-Halt auch PLd istja auch nicht schwer zu erfüllen.
Da Not-Halt in Reihe geschaltet werden können und auch dann einen PLe erfüllen können siehe BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 29.
Typ-C Norm 23125 Not-Halt = PLc
EN 12957 Not-Halt Kategorie 3


----------

